# Pens for Cancer Awareness



## jeff (May 28, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Last week I became aware of an effort kicked off by [profile=scubaman]Rich Kleinhenz[/profile] and [profile=patlawson]Pat Lawson[/profile] (of Y! Penturners and the Pen Makers Guild, and old friends of IAP) to support *National Cancer Survivors Day* with a project called *"Pens for Cancer Awareness"*. The intent is for pen makers to have an opportunity to make a very special gift at a low cost to present to survivors, caretakers, families, doctors and nurses, etc., as well as to make the pens for sale, with profits going to the American Cancer Society.

It's hard to find someone whose life has not been touched by cancer in some way. I've lost several relatives and friends, and my niece Kara fought and beat Leukemia at the age of 6. One of the most important people in my life is currently battling Lymphoma, and is winning that fight because of early detection. Awareness of risks and warning signs is key to early detection. 

The Pens for Cancer Awareness project is an opportunity for us to increase the chances of early detection, and to contribute to the fight against the scourge of cancer. I believe that lending the reach of the IAP to publicizing this event is the right thing to do. Below are some words from Pat Lawson describing the project, and then you'll find some links that will help you support the effort if you wish.
*
From Pat Lawson:* "I am honored and excited to announce a special Cancer Awareness Pen Project open to all pen makers who would like to be a part of it.

June 2 is National Cancer Survivors Day. The NCSD organization describes it as: a CELEBRATION for those who have survived, an INSPIRATION for those recently diagnosed, a gathering of SUPPORT for families, and an OUTREACH to the community. Our Cancer Awareness Pen project is a part of this. And more. We hope to inspire pen makers to use their skills to create special pens as gifts of appreciation and to sell to benefit the American Cancer Society and the millions of cancer patients it serves.

This is a not-for-profit project, run on the honor system. We hope you will make these beautiful cancer awareness pens as gifts for hospital staff, friends, family, and to sell with all profits going to the American Cancer Society. An example of donating your pen profit: You buy a $19 kit, you sell it for $79, you would be pledging to donate $60.

We would suggest selling these pens for at least $60 which would yield a donation of a little over $40 per pen. This is just a suggestion. If you don't feel they will sell for that price in your area, then you need to choose a price that works for you."

How you can get involved:


The blanks are made by Ken Nelson of Kallenshaan Woods and are available through Exotic Blanks. The blanks are available paired with a variety of Sierra kits. For under $20 you are getting the blank and a kit. 

Donations of profits from your sales of these pens may be made to the American Cancer Society. When you order the blank/kit, there's also an option to donate immediately if you prefer. 

Thank you for considering to participate in this project. Your gift of these pens to cancer survivors, family members, medical professionals, and caregivers will show your support for their struggles and dedication. Donations of your profits from the sale of these pens will help the American Cancer Society continue to educate and support victims and their families, fund important research, and continue to _"transform cancer from deadly to preventable"_.


----------



## jeff (May 28, 2013)

*Additional Information*

This post reserved for additional information.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 28, 2013)

Is anybody in particular handling distribution or is that up to each of us.


----------



## jeff (May 28, 2013)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Is anybody in particular handling distribution or is that up to each of us.



I assume you mean distribution of the finished kits? (If you mean otherwise, correct me!)

The idea is that you give the pens to survivors, affected family members, medical professionals, etc., AND if you are so motivated, sell some kits and donate the proceeds to the American Cancer Society. So yes, the original thought was to leave the giving and selling to each pen maker.

I did receive a question this morning about how one could buy and make the kit, then hand them off to someone else to sell. I'm working with Pat to see how we could make that happen. I know that some people would love to buy and make the kits, but don't have a good outlet to sell. When I get a handle on if and how that can happen, I'll post in this thread.


----------



## nava1uni (May 28, 2013)

Thank you for the information


----------



## jeff (May 30, 2013)

Anyone who would like to post photos of their finished ribbon pens can do so here. If there are enough photos, I'll create a separate thread.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 31, 2013)

Tried to cast a white, pink, with just a hint of red blank last night. Removed it from the mold and the word my wife used to describe it was pepperoni and she wasn't wrong. We shall see how the next one goes.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 2, 2013)

jeff said:


> Anyone who would like to post photos of their finished ribbon pens can do so here. If there are enough photos, I'll create a separate thread.



Here's four I completed today.  In the picture the first one looks under turned, but it is not.  The first three are finished with General Finishes Wood Turners Finish.  This is e first time I used this product.  The last one is a CA finish.  The purpleheart ribbon appears much darker under the CA than it does under the Wood Turners Finish.

I'm looking forward to seeing how many pens get made and posted.


----------



## Super Dave (Jun 2, 2013)

*Cancer Awareness Pen*

My pen came in the mail yesterday, finished it today. Sorry for the picture quality, but there is 12 coats of CA finish, Polished to 12,000 grit. I will bring it to work tomorrow, I think it is sold.I think I will order a couple more. 

Dave


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 28, 2013)

*Cancer survivor pen*

Finally got this one completed. The first attempt at making a blank looked more like pot roast than pink. I hope she will be happy when she gets it.


----------



## renichols (Jun 28, 2013)

First off thanks to everyone evolved in putting this project together.
Here is a pen I did and was given to my cancer doc this week when my wife went in for her check-up (yes we both have the same doc )
I also made one for work that will be auction off. 
Thanks for looking.


----------

